# ""      (  "  ")

## P0rn0

[SIZE=3]**       ,        .                 . 
                  ,               . 
 -         ! -  . -    ,        .    .        .   , , ,  ... 
  ,      . 
 -         , -  . -  .      . 
           .       . 
 -                , -  . -        .      ,        .   ,        ... ,   ,  .  ,       . ,    ...  ** 
           .           .  ,          ! 
 -           ,        , -  . -      .     ,     ,   .           .  -  -   ,  !      .  ** 
  -       - .    ,  .     - . 
 -    , -  . - ,  ,      . ,      .                 ,     . 
     .       .     .       . 
 -   -   , -  . -       . 
             . 
 -    , -  . -    . ,    ,      .    .  ,  -       .  ** 
     ,       . 
 - ,   :   27       , -  . -  ,  ,       .   -  ,       -    -     . ,  . 
 ,    ,    .     .       .  ,   ,  -   .      -  .   ,          . 
            . 
 -          , -  . -            -,          .       .     ,   .     ,        .     .       .       . _ "" 12  2006_

----------


## kobieta

?..
    "" ?

----------


## P0rn0

> ?..
>     "" ?

     ? :mellow:

----------


## kobieta

> ? :mellow:

      (  "  ").
    "   ,   ,        ,        ...      -   ?!!

----------

